# e46 vs e55



## jmchiu (Sep 23, 2010)

Opinion thread on the bosch e46 vs the hella e55 projector. Which one would you use and why? Also what are the differences?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

e55 is a bigger projector, but the bowl is chromed in such a way that it is focused towards the front. 

the bixenon solenoid is a simple 2-wire solenoid, easier than e46. 

if given a choice, technically neither. 

I'd go FX-R first.


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

I am running the E46 because it was (and still is) a very affordable projector and like the overall quality of light it produces. That being said, the 3 wire soloniod is kinda a pain to work with for a first-time retrofit. I like the E55 better myself (of the 2) because it is an easier projector to work with (mounting and wiring).


----------



## jmchiu (Sep 23, 2010)

Is the third wire just a ground?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

If you can make sense of this (I can't)


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

jmchiu said:


> Is the third wire just a ground?


No, the solonoid has a wire to activate the high-beams (move the cutoff shield) and a second to hold the shield. pm leftside, he found a product that converts the 3 wire connector to 2 wire instillation.


----------



## jmchiu (Sep 23, 2010)

Ah I think I'll skip the caps and diodes to eliminate points of error. I'll just mess around with it. Thanks.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

u can make the solenoid on the e46 work with this..
http://www.wolstentech.com/products/bixenon/bixenon.php

I also have e46 on the OEM healamps on my rabbit.. I could not stand the
cut off so had to... MOD it.. 

4300 Bulbs.
ZKW Clear lences
Custom Shield.

Not sure if you can make an e55 look like this
http://cid-fcdf8d9ed7c13207.photos.live.com/browse.aspx/New album

but.. as BsickPassat said... I will go FX-R first... you will ne lot happier!!


----------

